
Ask HN: Is there a way of identifying a font from a picture? - krmmalik
I know there are tools like WhatFont that can identify fonts used on a website, but that&#x27;s using javascript and css to figure it out. I have a designer that did some artwork for me and he keeps evading the question of what font and colors were used and while i can use the eyedropper tool in photoshop to figure out the colors from the images he has supplied, figuring out the font is proving to be really hard. I figured that maybe with the increase in AI and things like that, there might be a tool out there that can figure it out?
======
tjr
[https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/](https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/)

------
Someone
tjr pointed out WhatTheFont.

An alternative way of obtaining that information is to refuse to pay the
designer if he doesn't tell you. If he refuses, tell him that you cannot use
his work without making sure that you are licensed to use the font.

~~~
krmmalik
Thanks but he offered to do it free for the exposure and design credit :(

